

The surprising history of nitrous oxide - shill
http://boingboing.net/2015/01/28/the-surprising-history-of-hipp.html

======
shirro
I used to be able to buy bulbs from behind the counter at supermarkets. Now
none of them carry them. I used to use them for whipped cream and mousse. My
creamer hasn't been used for nearly a decade. I don't want to buy boxes to
huff the stuff at raves so I couldn't be bothered chasing it further.

It isn't a controlled substance or anything and in my experience is pretty
damn harmless. Just seems like more nanny state nonsense. Sure it can kill you
if you suffocate on it but then so can water. Meanwhile legitimate use gets
penalised.

~~~
ChristianGeek
They're available through Amazon these days. I mainly use them for rapid
flavor infusions for cocktails.

------
DanielBMarkham
_...some shows would enact the chemical reaction to yield it on stage as part
of the theatre..._

Wouldn't this be very dangerous? Back then stages were illuminated using fire,
and nitrous oxide is a famous explosive.

~~~
lojack
Nitrous Oxide itself isn't explosive. It's used to add additional oxygen,
which effectively boosts explosives.

